# Sample Products At Craft Shows



## dalewaite48 (Mar 25, 2017)

How do you handle having products available for people to sample.  I don't have any problem with my lotions that are in a pump container as I just label it as Tester's but how do you handle products that are in jars that you cannot pump, like I have a facial creme, a foot creme, etc that you would normally dip your finger into to use.  Well obviously I cannot let people do that as it would not be sanitary, so do I have open jars with small wooden sample sticks, or spoons?  I am open to all ideas.


----------



## Susie (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't sell stuff, so this is advice from someone who has never been there, I would put it out like samples at Sam's, just put a dab in a little cup, or on a napkin, and each person gets one.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 25, 2017)

dalewaite48 said:


> How do you handle having products available for people to sample.  I don't have any problem with my lotions that are in a pump container as I just label it as Tester's but how do you handle products that are in jars that you cannot pump, like I have a facial creme, a foot creme, etc that you would normally dip your finger into to use.  Well obviously I cannot let people do that as it would not be sanitary, so do I have open jars with small wooden sample sticks, or spoons?  I am open to all ideas.



I would have a closed jar and a bunch of sticks - like popsicle sticks. Then as people want to try a sample you can give them a dab on the stick or on the back of the hand. Personally, I'd recommend controlling the stick - part of why you are doing the separate testers is to prevent any contamination into the samples. 

The other option is to go to something like a beauty store or maybe Target to see if you can get travel shampoo bottles. Even though the product is sold in your nice jars, if it is thin enough to squeeze out, you can squeeze the sample jar onto the back of people's hands.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 25, 2017)

If you have a dollar store in your area they sell little spoons (cocktail spoons) that work perfectly. They are plastic but silver colored and just the right size for sampling creams.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 25, 2017)

I use these for my very thick lotion and balms. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01L9LZ6WU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
But I am going to change my very thick butter type lotion to a squeeze bottle, because I spray all lotions before putting away with alcohol which dries out the lotion. When I sell my lotion in a jar I give them a couple mini taster spoons. These I like but cost more than the second link https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B6XHO8U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013JDZY64/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 25, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I use these for my very thick lotion and balms. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01L9LZ6WU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> But I am going to change my very thick butter type lotion to a squeeze bottle, because I spray all lotions before putting away with alcohol which dries out the lotion. When I sell my lotion in a jar I give them a couple mini taster spoons. These I like but cost more than the second link https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B6XHO8U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013JDZY64/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



You might try checking out someplace like Smart and Final for these. Some of the bigger ones have great prices on stuff like this. Or since I've seen you talk about Long Beach, you might be close enough to enjoy the wide world of LAX-C, if you haven't already been there.


----------



## toxikon (Mar 25, 2017)

A lot of my Asian cosmetics come with adorable tiny plastic spatulas. I bet those would be just perfect.

These are the ones. 50 for under $2. http://s.aliexpress.com/nAjYj6ba


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 25, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> You might try checking out someplace like Smart and Final for these. Some of the bigger ones have great prices on stuff like this. Or since I've seen you talk about Long Beach, you might be close enough to enjoy the wide world of LAX-C, if you haven't already been there.


No I have not been to LAX-C, where is it located. Yes I do purchase a from Smart & Final. They just do not have good pics to post!


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 25, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> No I have not been to LAX-C, where is it located. Yes I do purchase a from Smart & Final.



OMG LAX-C is.. It's amazing. It is Thai Costco. Don't buy meat there unless you are planning on a Texas BBQ for the family because they will literally have half the ribcage in the freezer. But when it comes to things like coconut milk, curry paste, steamers, and 6 aisles of things like food packaging.. I imagine they must have sample spoons. 

I just haven't been there since I started playing with soap, so I wasn't looking for that kind of thing yet. 

It's on the edge of downtown/China Town: 1100 N Main St, Los Angeles, CA 90012. 

If you get chilly easily, bring a sweatshirt or something. It's basically a massive cement warehouse.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 25, 2017)

some of my lotions are in jars, most of them in pumps, but for sampling I do have it in jars with the "tester" and open the the tester jar when client comes to the table, and use small spatula which is easy to clean with wipes
I will add the pic so you can see how it works, it takes time to open it, but hypothesise they dry out. the lowest shelf is with sampling


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 25, 2017)

I too have tester jars and little spatulas for creams and scrubs. Even for lip balm I have spatulas so they can scrape a bit off to test.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 25, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> OMG LAX-C is.. It's amazing. It is Thai Costco. Don't buy meat there unless you are planning on a Texas BBQ for the family because they will literally have half the ribcage in the freezer. But when it comes to things like coconut milk, curry paste, steamers, and 6 aisles of things like food packaging.. I imagine they must have sample spoons.
> 
> I just haven't been there since I started playing with soap, so I wasn't looking for that kind of thing yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks I know about where it is, although I have not been to China Town in many years. LOL, my favorite place used to be the Jewelry district when we were working and I could afford to go there!! Retirement has a real downside side :-(. I do love the Large Market on Hill (I think it is Hill) near the Jewelry District haven't been there since we retired either. I loved eating in the Alley behind the St Vincent Jewelry Center


----------

